# Moved House; Now having pee/poop issues



## Nitachi (Jan 8, 2011)

Im at my wits end, we moved into our newly built house 4 weeks ago and its been like a dream come true appart from this issue we are having with our two cats. They are both indoor cats and are coming up to four years old now. When we lived in our appartment they had no issues what so ever with pee and poopoo. We have them toilet trained and they have been doing that just fine for over one year, never had any issues with it and they dont mind at all. 
When we moved the cats were terified, we put them both in the bathroom when we were unpacking and then spent time with them getting showing them around the house. They were fine after 3 days and they love the new house now but within the first 3 days we had an accident. One of the cats had a poo on our entrance mat (guess it could have been worse, carpet ext) we cleaned the mat with enzyme smell remover and sprayed some behavioural spray on it (the spray cata run away from when they smell it). We thought the problem was solved.
They started peeing and pooping their regularly, they weren't scared of the new house anymore but i guess the carpet now attracted them (even tho we used enzyme cleaner). 
We have tried letting them have the house to themselves at night (like they used to) just to wake up to cat pee and poo every morning on the entrance mat. So then we tried locking them in the bathroom at night with food, water, toys and beds. They just waited until the morning when we let them out and ran straight to the carpet. I have now tried locking them in the bathroom until they have had a poo, then inlet them out but they can be locked in the bathroom for 16+ hours, I feel so bad for them and keep thinking this cant be the only way. If the are locked in the bathroom they will use either the toilet or the litter box we got when this first started happening (since we thought that might be the issue), but then they need to be locked in their for a long time because they will hold it all in as long as possible to get to use the mat. 

I really don't know what to do at this point  just caught one of the cats red handed this morning peeing on the mat minuets after i let them out. My boyfriend is seriously getting pissed off as its a new house and they are kinda recking it. Hes saying that if they don't stop we need to get rid of them or they have to become outdoor cats. I really don't know what to do if anyone has any suggestions please help!

P.S The mat is stuck to the floor, i cant replace it or anything since its actually stuck to the floor.


----------



## 3gatos (Nov 28, 2012)

What do you mean the mat is stuck to the floor? Can you take a picture of the mat? Maybe put a litter box on top of it so they have to use that? have you tried a litter attractant. Sounds like they've chosen that specific area for relieving themselves. Hopefully you find a solution fast.


----------

